# Reusing pool pump motors



## Dunc1 (May 26, 2014)

Got 2 identical pump/motor units free from a neighbor. Claims they work but pumps are shot. Motors are from Franklin Electric 208-230 volt, 1 phase, 1725/3450 rpm, 4.5/.5 hp, FLA 11.5/3.4, 56 frame, sf 1, date code C00, CAT 52019, MOD 1205006407. Label states they are wired for 230 volts.
The motor is used with a Waterway Insulated Wet End Pump, Model PF-40-2N22F.

Franklin does not include the motor on its website (at least, I could not find it). Waterway has no listings for this combo - similar, but not exact. Wiring hookups are not available.

Low speed
The power cable (no plug) contains 2 hot, 120 volt legs, a neutral & ground. Power line Neutral (white) goes to (motor) brown; power line red hot goes to (motor) black and power line black goes to (motor) blue.

High speed
The white(line in) goes to (motor) brown and red (line in hot) goes to (motor) black; this is identified as low speed on the motor spec plate. Strange, as it only applies 120 volts (neutral plus one hot leg).

Similarly, white (line in) goes to (motor) brown - as above - and black (line in) attaches to (motor) blue.Since this again connects neutral and the other (line in) hot
I see it as 120 volts, not 220-240.

The motor's junction box also contains a Franklin Electric Motor Start Switch. None of the leads attach directly to the power in lines (the start switch leads disappear inside the motor casing; there is no wiring diagram of internal connections.

If this is a 220-230 volt motor, why the neutral wire? 
Why do both low- and high speed connections appear to use only 120 volts?
More to the point, how do I hook it up? My 220 volt supply is a 50 amp welding outlet - no neutral (wired directly from the service panel to my workshop). I could, if necessary, use an extension from the dryer to get the neutral but it would be inconvenient. 

Any other websites that might provide hookup diagrams or info?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 26, 2014)

first thing i would check is if it has a usable shaft..


----------



## Dunc1 (May 27, 2014)

Yes, there is a useful shaft. I have removed the pumps.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 27, 2014)

I'm guessing the white wire is *not* really a neutral.  My guess is that this motor was connected to an external 2 speed switch or timer.  For this to work you would need one hot wire connected all the time and two wires switched, one for high speed and one for low.   The white wire should have been marked with tape or other means to identify it as something other than a neutral. Since three wire cable marked black-white-red (+ground) is commonly available it is used for circuits like this but the white lead should be marked if it is not being used as a neutral.  

My Dad was an electrician - he said rule #1 never ever trust another electrician


P.S. 

Using your 50 amp dryer outlet for anything other than a quick test is unsafe and not a good idea.


----------



## middle.road (May 27, 2014)

I've two in the shop for over (15) years. One on an older Craftsman table saw, the other modified with a drill chuck for wire wheels, buff wheels, ETC.
My Cousin's family did pools and he'd pass them on. With the one I had to soak the bearings but it's been running fine - check those.
I just checked the one on the saw and the tag looks like it was added by the pool supply mfg. so franklin might not have it listed.

_Dan


----------



## middle.road (May 27, 2014)

Dunc1 said:


> Got 2 identical pump/motor units free from a neighbor. Claims they work but pumps are shot. Motors are from Franklin Electric 208-230 volt, 1 phase, 1725/3450 rpm, 4.5/.5 hp, FLA 11.5/3.4, 56 frame, sf 1, date code C00, CAT 52019, MOD 1205006407. Label states they are wired for 230 volts.
> The motor is used with a Waterway Insulated Wet End Pump, Model PF-40-2N22F.
> <.................................>



Check this out, shows Residential & Light Commercial: http://www.franklin-electric.com/information-library.aspx?id=1066


----------



## John Hasler (May 27, 2014)

CluelessNewB said:


> I'm guessing the white wire is *not* really a neutral.  My guess is that this motor was connected to an external 2 speed switch or timer.  For this to work you would need one hot wire connected all the time and two wires switched, one for high speed and one for low.   The white wire should have been marked with tape or other means to identify it as something other than a neutral. Since three wire cable marked black-white-red (+ground) is commonly available it is used for circuits like this but the white lead should be marked if it is not being used as a neutral.
> 
> My Dad was an electrician - he said rule #1 never ever trust another electrician
> 
> ...



Unfortunately white does not mean grounded conductor ("neutral") in NEMA color coding.  See page 8 of this document:

http://bradleysmotors.com/PDFs/Terminal_Markings_and_Motor_Connections.pdf


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 27, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Unfortunately white does not mean grounded conductor ("neutral") in NEMA color coding.  See page 8 of this document:
> 
> http://bradleysmotors.com/PDFs/Terminal_Markings_and_Motor_Connections.pdf



I believe the original poster was talking about a wire external to the the motor not internal.


----------



## John Hasler (May 27, 2014)

CluelessNewB said:


> I believe the original poster was talking about a wire external to the the motor not internal.



In that case I agree with you.   When I have to use a white wire as an ungrounded current-carrying conductor I blacken all visable parts of it with Magic Marker.


----------



## James41 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes we can reuse them. I have been using it for long time but there  should be proper maintenance for the pumps and motors on monthly basis.  It will increase the age of the equipment.


----------



## master53yoda (Aug 16, 2014)

On motors you will find that the white or sometimes yellow wire will normally be the common wire  compared to the others being speed wires or capacitor wires.   For example on a 220/240 furnace fan mufti speed motor you would have a white going to one leg of the power supply, red , blue and black for speeds, with only one connected to the other leg and the 2 browns to the capacitor.   bear in mind that the unused speed wires are hot even when they aren't hooked up, so  you must insulate them.   The only color that is pretty much consistent is green for ground or bonding.  Multi voltage motors can vary on how the fields are seriesed and paralleled so you will normally need a wiring diagram.

Art B


----------



## steven0 (Oct 29, 2018)

You can find a suitable Motor for your pool on Industrial Matrix. They don't sell the product but you can check & compare all technical details of different brand motors online there.


----------

